# National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation: 25th Anniversary Edition - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my all-time favorites!!!! :T Thanks for stoking the fire to get this one going in the home theater this holiday season, Mike!


----------

